# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  runterfahren per cron

## theodorix

Schönen Freitag zusammen,

ich würde gerne meinen Rechner Jeden Tag per cronjob um 10 Uhr runterfahren. 
Dazu habe ich in kcron eingestellt, dass er jeden Tag um 10 Uhr:
halt
ausführen soll. Leider klappt das nicht. Kann mir einer sagen, was ich machen muss?
Wenn ich "halt" per Hand in die Konsole eintippe, fährt er ganz normal runter.

Ich setze SuSE 8.0 ein.

Vielen Dank

----------


## Basti_litho

Villeicht braucht er noch den Pfad /sbin/halt. 

Schau mal in den log files nach, was der cron für eine fehlermeldung gibt. Normalerweise schickt er auch an root eine mail mit der fehlermeldung.

Gruß

----------


## Los_Andros

probier mal statt "halt" <--> "init 0"
(dann wechselt er in den runlevel 0 und dass bedeutet soviel wie runterfahren)

----------


## theodorix

In der mail stand die Lösung:
halt
muss vom superuser ausgeführt werden.
Finde ich allerdings albern. Wie soll man denn da drauf kommen? Wenn ich als normaler user "halt" eingebe habe ich ja die Rechte den Rechner runterzufahren.
Es klappt jetzt jedenfalls. Vielen Dank

----------

